# world class vip [2008 thread]



## carolejohn (Jun 3, 2008)

just been caught in costa del sol by points group world class vip. has anyone heard of them.need info quick,on 10 day cooling off.paid 2 grand deposit another 5 grand to be paid


----------



## Dave M (Jun 3, 2008)

I haven't heard of them, but others here might have. 

The one question I have is why would you want to buy into something that you don't know much about, including its credibility? 

Take a few minutes and write down every verbal promise you can recall the salespeople making during the presentation. Then try to find those promises in the written legal materials they gave you. I'm betting you won't find many of them. And the rule here at TUG is that if a promise isn't in writing, it doesn't exist.

The standard recommendation here is to rescind your purchase while you can. Despite what you were probably told ("today only"), the same deal or one very close to it will be available if you ultimately decide to make the purchase. I'm betting you won't want to make the purchase when you compare it to other alternatives.

If that 10-day cooling-off period is in writing, that's great. Be sure you know what the written cancellation policy is.

And....

Welcome to TUG!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2008)

Your post isn't all that clear. But if you are saying that you just bought a timeshare (any timeshare, points or otherwise, from a developer)for $7000, I'd suggest that you rescind while you can, then research resales, as virtually all can be had for 20-30% of developers prices, and contrary to what you were told, the retail 'deals' are available tomorrow, next week, next year. 

Best wishes. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## carolejohn (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks will cancel


----------



## manutamy (Jun 4, 2008)

*points group world class vip*

I am the Managing Director of Points Group World Class VIP.

why are you telling somebody that they should cancel? Points Group exists since 6years+ and never had any problems! we own inventory backed by an owners comittee and a trustee! the contracts are 100% under the European law. we give 10 days cooling off period who will be changed into a 15 days cooling off period to comply with the new timeshare law who will be implemented only in 2010! Not all the companies in this industry are scaming!

Maybe you as a moderator should type www.pointsgroup.com and take some information about us. 

You will probably not publish this reply and I would understand if it's the case.

If you need to contact me directly you got my private email.

I would be very happy to help if I can on anything.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2008)

> why are you telling somebody that they should cancel?


Because they do not know what they bought.

The standard advice is rescind while you can, then research the potential purchase.  After learning about the program from both the sales staff and other sources, then you'll be in a position to make an informed decision.  If you make an informed decision that this program is right for you (and it may well be) call and ask for the same terms you have today.  Chances are very good that the sales staff will be happy to re-write the contract for you.


----------



## manutamy (Jun 4, 2008)

*points group world class vip*

First if the presentation as been well made.....(means that they have been online) and that all their questions have been answered and nothing as been hidded, why should they cancel a contract? that means they know what they are buying no? 

If somebody search for a specific information like: nothing wrong appears on the websites against a product/company, do that means it is a scam?

What I personaly think is that so many scams have been made in this industry that now if you are not listed on a black list somewher is that you:
      -1st don't exist.
      -2d you are a scambag.

The world become really funny!


----------



## Keitht (Jun 4, 2008)

Carolejohn,

Whether the company is trustworthy or not, and I'm not suggesting anything one way or the other, you should cancel and then do your homework.  If you decide the product is right for you there should be nothing to stop you purchasing at a later date.
New legislation covering all manner of sales techniques came into force a week or so ago which effectively makes it a criminal offence to make exaggerated claims for a product.
Get the documents you need to return together, make copies of them and send them all back via recorded or registered mail.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 4, 2008)

manutamy said:


> What I personaly think is that so many scams have been made in this industry that now if you are not listed on a black list somewher is that you:
> -1st don't exist.
> -2d you are a scambag.
> 
> The world become really funny!



You are right in saying that there have been many scams in this industry sector and that is precisely why we are advising cancelling the contract *at this stage*.  Once the original poster has done all the necessary research, and if they still believe this is a good product for them, there is absolutely nothing to stop them taking out membership at that time, is there??
Assuming that your company is genuine then you have nothing to lose and everything to gain from the new legislation that you mention.
I do question why 'legitimate' companies use touts with phoney scratch cards and similar ploys to get people in to their presentations.  Wouldn't it be better simply to be honest with people when approaching them?


----------



## manutamy (Jun 4, 2008)

*"Points Group exists since 6years+ and never had any problems! we own inventory backed by an owners comittee and a trustee! the contracts are 100% under the European law. we give 10 days cooling off period who will be changed into a 15 days cooling off period to comply with the new timeshare law who will be implemented only in 2010! Not all the companies in this industry are scaming!"*

*"poster has done all the necessary research"* in this situation the problem as started with this! because they haven't been able to find something bad about us! 

You know?.....maybe this will shock you but.... people is gready! and they wouldn't visit a resort just for the fun, if you don't give them something they don't come, in our Resort anyway the people invited was aware that they would assist to a presentation of our club.

We are not using anymore any kind of cold line (scrach cards) presentations. 
If I spoke about the law is that I am convinced that is the way to promote our product or any other timeshare product. 

I am not against the fact that people can think about buying or not a product but everything is submitted to one major rule: marketing costs! we have the choice of working on high numbers and low prices or low numbers and high prices. 

Obviously this is a choice to be made by buyers and sellers. I think personaly it is better to have a lot of people joining my club and giving them then the time to think about it (cooling off period) and low prices, than having just a few and charging them for the ones who want to think about it for ever. One thing is absolutely sure: we will always treate them all in the same way and respect their decisions.....members or not!


----------



## Keitht (Jun 4, 2008)

When the OP uses terms like "caught" and "need info quick" it is obvious that they are not sure whether they have done the right thing or not.  It seems nobody here knows enough about World Class VIP to be able to set their minds at rest.  On that basis the safest advice we can give is to cancel if that option is available.  I for one would give the same advice on any major purchase made on the spur of the moment and I make no apology for that.  The individual has limited time in which to research and runs the risk of being committed to something they don't actually want or need.
"Act in haste, repent at leisure" is a good saying.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2008)

> "poster has done all the necessary research" in this situation the problem as started with this!


By virtue of the fact that they are here, asking this question, I think it is fair to say that they do not feel as though they have done all the necessary research.

Surely, there is no harm in allowing a potential customer to learn all they can about your product before irrevocably committing themselves to it.  We are not suggesting that the OP never buy, but that they buy only when they have satisfied themselves that they know what they are getting.  If you are offering a quality product at a fair price, the OP will see that, and be ready to buy confidently.


----------



## manutamy (Jun 4, 2008)

Well in the end of the day.....we are all saying the same!

I agree with: giving time, search about a product/company etc...etc

But if we were not agreeing, we wouldn't give 10 and now 15 days cooling off period. we would sell some kind of pack and saying this is not Timeshare and not covered by the timeshare act blablabbla....

We would't give a temporary access to our private portal during this Cooloing Off, etc...

We wouldn't show live our Portal during the presentation.

We woudn't be contacting the new members to know and see if everything is ok , and to answer to all their questions etc... spending fortunes on phone calls.

Once again.....we all want the same thing.....all the scams out of this industry and happy members.

I will repeat what I have said in my 1st message if I can help on giving information about the Timeshare industry coming in this forum I will do it. If somebody need information about us, then I will be happy to give it. We have nothing to hide, and I will try to prove it.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm note sure whether there is a language problem here, but nobody has said anything in this thread which claims that World Class VIP is not legitimate.  
I for one would be delighted to have input from a company, and particularly from a person within that company who is in a position to speak freely and not have to toe the company line and provide set answers.
Providing a cooling off period at a time when it wasn't a legal requirement certainly sets the company in a good light.  I am certainly aware of other companies who don't allow access to their systems until membership is finalised.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 4, 2008)

manutamy, the OP posted here looking for advice. s/he was given the standard advice to research any questions before spending a lot of money. No one here was/is familiar with your product. I went to your website, and found little that would tempt me to buy or answer questions. I saw one resort, not 16, and a drawing at that. The only photo was of a very ordinary looking condo block.

You say your response won't be posted. Well, it was. You call people here 'scumbags'. I don't think so.

I don't think anybody here was trying to fleece anyone for $7000 on something that could be had for much less. You have your marketing costs, and thank goodness for folks who buy from people like you, because that is where the resale timeshares we love come from.

Good luck, and I still hope carolejohn rescinds.

Jim Ricks

By the way, I will be nearby in October. What goodies do you give to attend a presentation?


----------



## manutamy (Jun 4, 2008)

Passepartout: 
I didn't say that my response won't be posted and I didn't call  people here "scumbags" I said a complete different thing.

The Miraflores Beach & C.C is not exactly a simple condo as you say but one of the bests resorts in the costa del sol!

You cannot almost find any resale on weeks from MB&CC, but if you find one then buy it, like that I would have one more member ehehehe...

The fact you can't see 16 but only one resort is only because it's our home resort, but we own weeks even in USA.   

We do not give any "goodies" but you are welcome to our offices to attend a presentation if you want and maybe join our club! who knows?

bests regards to all and thank for this exchange of opinions.


----------



## brucecz (Jun 6, 2008)

Seing you have a forum here instead of mostly posting generalities, why don't you do everyone a favor and clue us in on what your product really consists of that you say that are so pround of?

What resorts are in your inventory? Were does most of your inventory come from?  What are the various rates, fees for using weeks, etc. 

Does this operate more like a travel Club than a timeshare? Is this a RTU? Do you have burn weeks? What exchange groups if any do your customers  do any types of exchanges with? What if any ongoing yearly fees are there per week of membership(ownership).   

To help me and others from the USA  in a effort to better understand your product what is the best value you are offering in the US for a single vacation in regards to unit size, location and cost?

Thank you in advance for providing factual detailed questions asked above.

IMHO untill a customer fully understands any product, they can not make a valid judgement on what it is truely worth. 

So any company could be legally correct and proper but vastly overpriced for what the customer gets. 

I agree with  the people who told the OP to recind because if you do not understand, recind.

Bruce


----------



## manutamy (Jun 14, 2008)

for more info :http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...com+points+group+world+class+vip&start=0&sa=N

Yes we are a private travel Club!
No we don't have burn weeks.
We are not actually applying any "TRADING POWER" with us 7days=7days. 
We are applying the same reservation fee/week for all world, doesn't matter the size,week,apt and location.

hope this answer to your questions.


----------



## brucecz (Jun 14, 2008)

manutamy said:


> for more info :http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...com+points+group+world+class+vip&start=0&sa=N
> 
> Yes we are a private travel Club!
> No we don't have burn weeks.
> ...



Thank you for answering a few of my questions. 

Can you explain in detail how your 
Quote "We are applying the same reservation fee/week for all world, doesn't matter the size,week,apt and location."Unquote Works. 

Is there a additional fee besides the "same reservation fee" ?.  Or are you saying I could get a 3 bedroom in the same resort for the same fee as a one bedroom or a hotel sized unit?


After 8 days you still did not provide answers to these simple direct questions now marked 1, 2, 3.  It would be nice if you would provide simple direct answers to these 3 simple direct questions.

Thanks in advance for your full cooperation in helping us better understand your product without having to register on your website.

Bruce   



brucecz said:


> (1)What resorts are in your inventory? Were does most of your inventory come from?  What are the various rates, fees for using weeks, etc.
> 
> (2)What if any ongoing yearly fees are there per week of membership(ownership).
> 
> ...


----------



## manutamy (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes we are a private travel Club!
No we don't have burn weeks.
We are not actually applying any "TRADING POWER" with us 7days=7days. 
We are applying the same reservation fee per week for all world, doesn't matter the size, week, type of apt and location.

Hello brucecz, I am not every day connected to TUGBBS this is the reason for not answering before to your questions.

I think that the answers are very clear no?

Also if I want everybody knowing all the secrets of my Private Club and make it public, I wouldn't make it Private you don't think?



Regards,


----------



## scubababe72 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hi Carolejohn - fellow Brit here*

H Carolejohn,

The other repliers seem to have missed the fact that you're in the UK, and that you were quoting £ not $.

Like you, we have recently returned from Spain where we (and my in-laws!) signed up to a TS deal. We signed up to pay £3,995 for 30,000 RCI points with maintenance fees of £240 per year (not with VIP, by the way). £995 was a non-refundable deposit, and paid for a free week back at the resort and 2 bonus weeks through RCI in years 2 & 3. The rest was under a UK contract with 14 days to cool off. We got the impression that 30k points were ample for our family needs (2 small kids school-age).

I did my homework once we got back, and we certainly cooled off! We cancelled the £3k, and chalked up the £995 as experience and also as the gateway into knowing about timeshare, as we'd never considered it before. We have now bought 100,000 RCI points for £2,289 (much more to our holiday requirements), with a maintenance of £520 from a UK seller instead and are looking forward to going away later in the year. 

Interestingly, when I told the Spanish firm of the UK offer, they suddenly offered to give 100,000 points for the original price of £3,995, but admitted they couldnt match the maintenance fee. I just wish we'd done the homework before hand, but at least we cancelled the main contract in time. 

This website has been brilliant for homework and learning how to make the system work - thanks to all. I just wanted to post our experience to thank everyone, many more people will have learned from posts than will post themselves.

Scubababe


----------



## manutamy (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello scubababe72, you have made the right choice!

You are right saying that you haven't signed with VIP, (and we wouldn't sell you 30000 Points because of your situation) for the simple reason that since one year we are not anymore a Points Vendor.

Because you have two kids in a school-age, you wouldn't be able to do a lot with 30000 Points (you can trust my experience on that), also 100000 RCI Points should give you more or less two weeks high season in a Resort 3/4 key level in a T2 appartment.

Again: RIGHT DECISION!


----------



## Beeken (Sep 12, 2010)

*Warning*

Warning

We became members of the World Class VIP Club our selves end off 2009 we tried to book our first holiday for this current summer as we are also members of dial and exchange we scroll their data base on a weekly basis

To our knowledge came that the world class VIP data base is just a simple copy of the data base of dial exchange SO ABSOLUTLY NO VIP THERE AND THE WEEKS THEY HAVE ON LINE ARE CHEAPER TRUE THE DIAL AND EXCHANGE SYSTEM A MEMBERSHIP THERE COST US £79.00 A YEAR

The Managing Director or who claims to be Manuel Parreira has sold us the membership at last because the manager gave up on us pretty soon we gave in our two weeks Greece and we still pay the maintenance on these weeks, although I have written proof that World Class VIP would sell these weeks for us and we would not be responsible for the maintenance anymore.

We are looking for more people that been attacked by this company or by this people we feel that we have been conned by this company we paid £6950 for just a membership with the same database as dial and exchange we should been warned by the management of CPV because that’s where they picked us up from we where onsite enjoying our holiday as we talked to one off the sales agents from World Class VIP after three hours very boring conversations the sales man showed me and my wife the system where as Mr. Parreira came to help the sales man and messing him and my wife about !!!

After the speech from a manager Mr. Parreira came again to our table and took our weeks in trade…..How is it possible that I still receive the maintenance bills !!!!??? We traded our weeks in for his well known great Membership……. NOT !!!

WE WOULD LIKE TO WARN ALL PEOPLE THAT GO ON A PRESENTATION WITH WORLD CLASS VIP 
Mr. Parreira also told us that he is in the process of taking Miraflores beach resort to the courts as hey claimed that they owe him a lot off money. On my last day  in Spain I spoke with somebody from Miraflores and he told me that its the other way around they owe a lot off money to Miraflores!!??


[8D]Next holiday we will book straight true the travel agent or true our current membership with dial and exchange the weeks I traded with World Class VIP are now there’s I have the proof in writing so I wont pay a penny more to these crooks or to the maintenance company. 

Look at their data base your self 1 week Miraflores 2 bed low season €695,- I pay only €79,- for the same week when I do exchange my week true RCI or true dial and exchange !!!!


Mr. & Mrs. Beeken, Maidenhaid


----------



## manutamy (Sep 13, 2010)

Very, Very strange...

We have no records of you at all! not even a cancelled contract with your names!

You are saying that I sold you....because the Manager has give up.... I am not envolved on the sales; why should I, if I have a Manager?

You say: "we gave our two weeks in Greece" well I've got a scoop for you we don't trade weeks in nether in Greece or somewhere else!

You have written that we would sell these weeks? well the first page my new members are signing is the page with the following text:

 IMPORTANT NOTICE TO BE READ BY ALL CUSTOMERS

All Clients please note, that the documents which are Originals, contain a special security watermark and numbering system.

Any other agreements made between the Vendors and the Clients are the sole responsibility of the two parties involved.
Point Group, will therefore, not be liable for any issues or promises that may arise from these private agreements, which will not be endorsed on our Original Paperwork.

We understand that this contract is not subject to any resale or promise of resale or trade-in of our timeshare ownership or membership  and is not connected with any “cash-back” scheme.

If as you are saying you have signed a contract with us, you should have read and signed the above text!

Your last day in Spain you have talked to "somebody" from Miraflores... well if it has been the case, after all you should have cancelled your contract with us! we gave you the cancellation form and the 14 days cooling off...obviously all this was IF..... 

You should sue my company and me if you think that we are a scam and can prove it! 

I would then know who you are and take the appropriate legal actions.

You know something....I personnally think that you are a scumbag trying to dirty my name and company's name, and the law has a long arm, I will do everything I can to find who you are.

It is notorious that all the scumbags are catched soon or later. 

Manuel Parreira
Chairman & CEO


----------



## Beeken (Sep 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention what is points group has to do with this after checking the papers at a local lawyer office cost 150.00 the local Spanish lawyer advised us kindly to cancel this contract in full because apparently nothing seems to be right in the papers they give you points group papers and world class VIP additional papers..Its sounds like you buy a Jaguar but you get a Fiat 500 …. mmm sounds like a scam anyway cant say it enough to everyone that comes a cross these people 

Stay away!!!!!!

Just see the reply from the so called chairman very aggressive tone their calling us scumbags and your right the law has a long arm specially to people that try to fool people with timeshare...what goes around comes around......

And that so called somebody is somebody high up in Miraflores 
after talking today to Miraflores we found out that World Class VIP does not longer operate from Miraflores and is now based in Lubina Del Sol ???????? Suppose to be next to the Max Beach restaurant so wy you still claiming next to your name Miraflores Beach And Country Club if you don’t operate from there anymore??????

We will be on the Costa Del Sol round Christmas so lets pay them a visit and then he will hopefully return our deposit but we don’t have any hope at all Miraflores mentioned today that the change will be very low..... and that they can also not kept responsible and they regret that this happened to me and my wife 

Expensive lesson be aware when you go there!!!!!!!!! 

And lets stop this so called VIP Club so people who read this share your experience please so we can stop this club 


Mr. Beeken


----------



## manutamy (Sep 22, 2010)

*answer*

I am here at my offices and will obviously talk to you if you are who you are saying you are.

I don't know what you are talking about: .....the papers they give you points group papers and world class VIP additional papers.

You say: We became members of the World Class VIP Club our selves end off 2009 we tried to book our first holiday.....

and then: .....then he will hopefully return our deposit....

I have just one question even knowing that we have no records of you: If you have cancelled your membership....How have you tried to book your first holiday with us not been a member, and obviously not having a login & password to our system etc... are you magicians?   

For your understanding, I still think what I have said before, and I will not lose anymore time with you.

Points Group exist since about 10 years, been one of the biggest RCI Points Vendors in Europe, never have had a complain, never have had a problem (this can be checked with RCI direct) and you: coming from where ever, are telling all these things about us?

Well the readers of this forum will make their own mind!

For me this thread is over.


----------

